# Blogs?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, who here keeps a blog? I actually used to keep a blog very regularly for 9+ years (the last 4 years on Livejournal) and I stopped writing in it over the last year or so, mostly due to wedding planning. I really want to get back into it, but didn't want to revive my old LJ so I started a brand new one! I LOVE reading blogs and writing in them, and of course Comments are the best thing about blogs, so I figured if any of you write blogs (about doggies or your life or just whatever) that we can all post them here and I will bookmark them and regularly check them and maybe we can all get some more comments and learn a little more about each other in the process - is that even possible??? LOL.

Anyway, I'll start... my new blog is http://photoknitdog.blogspot.com and I would love if you guys would stop by!

I know some of your blogs already, but I figured we can maybe just repost them all here so they're all in one place? Hope no one thinks this is a stupid idea or anything... I really do love to read blogs... especially at work, but don't tell my boss.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never written one, but I've never been much of a diary-keeper. There are a few I've stumbled upon in the past that are really entertaining. I'll check yours out because I like the way you write. I am always entertained by your comments here on the board. Love the new Kubrick avatar, btw.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I went to your blog - it is so pretty!
Kubrick looks especially handsome running.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

lina i "heart" blogs too, and um..yeah...i have four...one for my biz, one i started for knitting but became more of a rant/rave thing-which became my third blog, and last but not least one for my downtown farmers market i started this spring.

uff dah.

do i keep up with any of these?

nope.

i'm actually thinking of banning myself from blogging and facebook and even "gasp" this place for a while. i've become sucked into the virtual world, especially bad now that i've got an iPhone. i am not a big t.v. person, but i am a huge movie fan, and the time i spend on the internet has almost become as bad as if i were plunked down in front of the t.v. all hours of the day. i would really like to a. spend quality time with the family, b. get my work done, c. knit some christmas gifts (no pressure here...), d. write a book, e. paint/draw, f. exercise, g. sleep and it doesn't seem that i am going to get any of these done with the amount of time i spend online.

crap. i'm a junkie. how am i going to wean myself?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*amy, when you figure it out, let me know!*

My daughter said, mommy you are ALWAYs on the computer...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I loved your blog, Lina... I started one (ok, I've started many) but can never seem to keep them past a few days... lol... seems I just don't have that much to say or don't know how to say it. But I love reading blogs and really want to do one for myself... maybe I'll start over with a new one.

My Life As A Crazy Dog Lady is the one I started in September... it has a grand total of 8 posts, but you can look if you'd like! LOL!!!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww, a few of my friends with other breeds had ones and when we were moving all over the place I started it and go thru times where I can't keep up and others when I can. Even my non dog friends check into it and I just recently talked to someone who only met Belle when we were in Mich but saw everything about Dora and Dasher so they do keep up! I have fun with it and it keeps me closer to a lot of friends and family that I don't get to see on a regular basis. The best part is my following from my MIL's work! None of them have met my dogs but like when we moved, I got an email asking for updates of the dogs! They tend to be Belle fans but I think my MIL might bias them a little!


----------

